# Reverse problem



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi I have an 02 spec-v that kicks itself out of reverse usually 2-3 times before it stays in, once it is in gear it stays in though. Any one have any ideas as to why this is happening. I searched around the forum and didnt see anything similar. 
Thanks everyone.:newbie:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Until one of the real mechanics jumps in here I'll offer this. Best case is that your linkage is out of adjustment somewhere, if it's externally adjustable. Worst case is your reverse syncronizer is trashed.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, i was thinking the syncros too. that's a pretty common problem with the specs


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...I should have put this up the first time but I did't even think to for some reason...when it kicks out it makes a noise thats fairly high pitched and sounds like gears maybe rubbing together but not the sound of gears grinding, I don't know if you know what I mean.(i know nothing about cars and transmissions)

If it is the reverse syncronizer how much am I looking at to get it fixed...I will be taking it to a garage but am at college right now and won't be able to until next time I go home.

Thanks again


----------



## ser_specv03 (Feb 2, 2007)

Not sure how much the repairs may cost you, but the info i will give you might help out a bit. I have an 02' spec v that also has a problem with my reverse. When i clutch in and put it in reverse it will grind a bit. Instead, what i do is, I clutch in and go into 1st gear and without letting go of the clutch i go into reverse, and it won't grind at all. Even after changing the clutch and putting on a Carbon Kevlar Stage 2 Clutch Kit from Competition Clutch, it will still grind if i go into Reverse directly from Neutral. I spoke with the my mechanic which is a close friend of mine and told me that many cars out there have the same problem because of not having a syncronizer or the syncronizer is bad. I got used to going from 1st to reverse and doesn't bother me a bit. Hope this info is helpful in any way.


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

ouch! syncros are tons of fun to replace, good luck though. Hopefully you still got a warranty.


----------

